# Forum > MMO > Elder Scrolls Online > Elder Scrolls Online Guides > [Guide] Best Leveling Location 10-V16

## C++

This is pretty straightforward right now. This spot is currently the BEST exp to LEVEL 10-V16. Be aware at level 10 you will need a strong ally to run this route with but it is completely applicable at ANY level once you can get inside Cyrodiil. (Level 10). Here a video explaining the location (Imperial City Sewers, found within Daggerfall Covenant's side) & route of this EXP Grind (I do NOT take credit for this video.)



I have created a map that will help you *PRIORITIZE* where your EXP is coming from on this run. Refer to the Video to see how the route is ran.

*Red* = #1 Best/Most of your EXP. Those 3 rooms have LOADS of NPC. Prioritize these rooms over everything.

*Blue* = #2 Decent amount of mobs. Do not go for the portal found north of these rooms, you will lose EXP by hitting this a few times an hour.

*Green* = #3 Speed through these rooms. You get the least amount of EXP through these rooms, you want to focus on being efficient on time here.












Here is the Video: 




I have tested this location among others right now such as:
Similar route found within AD Faction SewersCracked Wood Cave


I can personally say this spot offers more EXP than both locations, as well as better DROPS. The amount of loot you will receive by running this route will allow you to use Psijic Ambrosia's & still EARN profits using this method. Literally you make money by grinding at this location right now.




*Ways to Improve Exp Grind:*
Psijic Ambrosia's. (This is a MUST)Ring of MaraRun with ONE other person. A 2 person group grants 10% BONUS EXPERIENCE.Have ESO Plus with another group member who has it. (Both Members MUST have ESO Plus for this to work) This grants ANOTHER 10% Bonus EXP that stacks with EVERYTHING. * These buffs do not display in the character screen, but are built in-game. I have researched this information & you can find this posted in the ESO Forums.Dawnbreaker as ULT 24/7 here. These NPC's are weak to Fighter's guild Passives & take 60% more damage from Dawnbreaker.Fighter's Guild Passives are also a MUST. They will increase your damage drastically & allow you to clear room faster = Better Exp.Take REPAIR Kits. You are making enough profits with this run it pays for you to not return to deconstruct items.3/3 in Connoisseur. This will make Psijic Ambrosia's last 20 minutes longer! (50 Minute Ambrosia's!)Run a stamina class. This is not an obligation, but for instance if you are leveling a Sorcerer, it will be fastest for you to grind out as a Stam Sorc w/Steel Tornado due to the passive buffs from Fighter's Guild.

----------


## herkelp

Its like a dungeon for groups, its hard for a v12 to do alone .

----------


## C++

> Its like a dungeon for groups, its hard for a v12 to do alone .



Exactly. As mentioned in the video, it's not something you will solo unless you have acquired a decent amount of champion points. This is to be done in groups. Especially at low levels, take 3-4 in a group but you will be able to reach V1 in a day or two. The beauty of this grind include two things:

1) You make money off of grinding.
2) The more you level, the easier this grind becomes.

----------


## herkelp

Yeah, i read what you said. 
Gotto make a new friend for this tomorrow.. xD

Anyways, thanks alot for this! 
Alone with ESO+ and xp buff. I got around 1546vp/xp for kills

----------


## C++

> Yeah, i read what you said. 
> Gotto make a new friend for this tomorrow.. xD
> 
> Anyways, thanks alot for this! 
> Alone with ESO+ and xp buff. I got around 1546vp/xp for kills


No problem! Honestly I made this guide to answer your question, I saw you posted on another topic you were coming back into ESO & needed some guidance.



Scale of 1-10 how is this grind right now? Also if you notice the NPC's will spawn "Bloodfiends" (I believe is their name) which I believe give around 900 Exp, yet they die in 2-3 hits in comparison to the other NPC's which are a lot tougher. But NPC's spawning more NPC's, = More Exp.  :Wink:

----------


## herkelp

haha awsome!  :Big Grin: 

Well i played for an hour alone, and i would say 8/10. There was no other player around, so i didnt get the griding feeling, if you know what i mean.
I was slow, too much time dealing with mobs, and theese bosses with a scary sound came along ...
Tomorrow after work ill find a grinding partner or two.
But, atleast i got around 200k progress on xp bar, so its a start right ?

Again thank you, it will be fun playing this game again! Just trying to figure out what i missed with theese two new dlc. Like the thropy thingy ect. 
 :Big Grin: 



> No problem! Honestly I made this guide to answer your question, I saw you posted on another topic you were coming back into ESO & needed some guidance.
> 
> 
> 
> Scale of 1-10 how is this grind right now? Also if you notice the NPC's will spawn "Bloodfiends" (I believe is their name) which I believe give around 900 Exp, yet they die in 2-3 hits in comparison to the other NPC's which are a lot tougher. But NPC's spawning more NPC's, = More Exp.

----------


## C++

> haha awsome! 
> 
> Well i played for an hour alone, and i would say 8/10. There was no other player around, so i didnt get the griding feeling, if you know what i mean.
> I was slow, too much time dealing with mobs, and theese bosses with a scary sound came along ...
> Tomorrow after work ill find a grinding partner or two.
> But, atleast i got around 200k progress on xp bar, so its a start right ?
> 
> Again thank you, it will be fun playing this game again! Just trying to figure out what i missed with theese two new dlc. Like the thropy thingy ect.


Yeah I wouldn't suggest trying to solo this grind, even if you have enough champion points to because you're losing out on EXP. In ESO, you are meant to group. You don't lose ANY exp when grouped with another person, so it only benefits you. Do some testing tomorrow, get the route down & post some results for us so we can see. This is also being used as a Champion Point farm currently, just FYI!  :Smile:

----------


## herkelp

i dont get this, some insane dude vr1 templar just nuked the whole thing. 
He pulled all the mobs and killed them like lvl 1 rats. 

This is great, allready up 1 lvl  :Big Grin:

----------


## herkelp

> i dont get this, some insane dude vr1 templar just nuked the whole thing. 
> He pulled all the mobs and killed them like lvl 1 rats. 
> 
> This is great, allready up 1 lvl


Another lvl, takes time yes. But sure is alot faster than questing. 
atleast it feels like it, also i just learned about the tal mar curency thingy.

----------


## Alec508

If anyone wants to grind this with me on xbox one my gt is alec508 in AD


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Lorenzo82

thanks for tip!!!

----------

